# Member Blogs and Websites Collection



## bookslover (Dec 26, 2006)

Lots of folks on Puritan Board have blogs and websites of their own, and which are usually mentioned somewhere in their signature.

Would it be possible for the admins to gather all the links to these blogs and websites and have an area for them on the PB so that they're all in one place. You know, sort of a clearinghouse for member blogs and websites.

I've had the experience of half-remembering someone's blog, then having to search all through the PB until I run across a post of theirs to access their site.

Is this a good idea? Or would it be too difficult to do, technically?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 26, 2006)

http://www.bladestunner316.blogspot.com


----------



## JOwen (Dec 26, 2006)

http://kerugma.solideogloria.com/

my blog


----------



## brymaes (Dec 26, 2006)

penandpulpit.com


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 26, 2006)

Puritanhead's (Ryan Setliff's) blogs:

For God, Family & Republic

A Pilgrim's Progress

Christian Covenanter


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 26, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Lots of folks on Puritan Board have blogs and websites of their own, and which are usually mentioned somewhere in their signature.
> 
> Would it be possible for the admins to gather all the links to these blogs and websites and have an area for them on the PB so that they're all in one place. You know, sort of a clearinghouse for member blogs and websites.
> 
> ...



Richard,

Can you pocket this suggestion and remind yourself to ask me about this in 2 weeks? I like this idea and like Joshua's suggestion too. I fly back to Japan in a couple of days and will pick this idea back up and run with it in the New Year.

Blessings,

Rich


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 26, 2006)

http://oldschoolpresbyterian.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 26, 2006)

The Heidelblog

Danny Hyde

CrossTalk



rsc


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 26, 2006)

Semper Ubi Sub Ubi


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 26, 2006)

Laughing out loud!

Very good.

I agree entirely.

rsc



toddpedlar said:


> Semper Ubi Sub Ubi


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 26, 2006)

toddpedlar said:


> Semper Ubi Sub Ubi



But don't forget to wash them from time to time.




http://grapesandfigs.blogspot.com/


----------



## dannyhyde (Dec 27, 2006)

No doubt Todd learned the name of his blog from his mother's advice when he first learned to drive...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 27, 2006)

www.dontlietokids.net


----------



## bookslover (Dec 27, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> Richard,
> 
> Can you pocket this suggestion and remind yourself to ask me about this in 2 weeks? I like this idea and like Joshua's suggestion too. I fly back to Japan in a couple of days and will pick this idea back up and run with it in the New Year.
> 
> ...



Will do. I'll send you a PM in a couple of weeks. Glad you think it's a good idea. Let's see if we can put all these things in one place.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 27, 2006)

May as well get mine in there.

www.stacksobooks.blogspot.com


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Dec 27, 2006)

www.jasongoodwinonline.com

Some of my stuff is brutally honest about myself.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 27, 2006)

JasonGoodwin said:


> www.jasongoodwinonline.com
> 
> Some of my stuff is brutally honest about myself.



Never mind that - what have you done to Barney's hair?


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Dec 27, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Never mind that - what have you done to Barney's hair?



       

That was an avatar that I took from one of my fellow board members on www.sabrespace.com . That was the same thing I did when I posted Mats Sundin hoisting up the Stanley Golf Bag a few weeks ago. (Go to my Hockey thread in Sports).


----------



## turmeric (Dec 27, 2006)

Mine is called KerygmaticChristian.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 27, 2006)

jdlblog.blogspot.com

Brutus: Ceasar! Obtutus, semper ubi!

Ceasar: Ubi?

Brutus: Ha! Vos obtutus! (Brutus pungo Ceasar)

Bad translations courtesy of here...

caveat emptor


----------



## Michael (Jan 1, 2007)

*RCU*: Message Boards and Reformation Resources


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 1, 2007)

www.ropresbyterian.blogspot.com


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 1, 2007)

http://exagorazo289.wordpress.com/


----------



## Casey (Jan 1, 2007)

*http://confessionalpresbyterian.blogspot.com/*


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey; great name.


StaunchPresbyterian said:


> *http://confessionalpresbyterian.blogspot.com/*


----------



## Casey (Jan 1, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Hey; great name.


----------



## beej6 (Jan 1, 2007)

*see my sig*

See below.


----------



## cupotea (Jan 1, 2007)

mine:

www.old-gospel.net


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jan 19, 2007)

Update: www.jasongoodwinonline.com is no longer in business. My new website is www.jasongoodwin.us

There were some technical issues that were not only beyond my control, but were also no accident.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 19, 2007)

Mine is in my signature


----------



## Richard King (Jan 19, 2007)

On a related note: 
This is probably what my kids call PAINFULLY outdated info 
but still for the geezers like me who are pre-internet types searching for blogs of any kind …you might make short work of it using these tips:

Google blog leads to blogs and posts regarding any topic such as say: reformed 

And to find local related blogs:

http://www.newassignment.net/blog/keith_axline/jan2007/17/how_to_nine_ways


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 19, 2007)

Working this idea...


----------

